# DMZ 3.0 cycle length and dose



## ldog (Aug 19, 2014)

Looking for feedback on others who have exceeded the daily dose of 2 caps per day or extended cycle beyond 4 weeks. I'm about to hit 30 days and feel like this stuff is just starting to fully kick in.....sure would hate to stop now. 

Thanks for the info.


----------

